# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  المعهد الصحي للبنات بالدوادمي يعلن شروط ومميزات الالتحاق بالمعهد

## بنت النور

*المعهد الصحي للبنات بالدوادمي يعلن شروط ومميزات الالتحاق بالمعهد*جريدة الجزيرة - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 27 » يبدأ التقديم يوم السبت 28-5-1427هـ لخريجات الثانوية العامة علمي 

المعهد الصحي للبنات بالدوادمي يعلن شروط ومميزات الالتحاق بالمعهد 

** الدوادمي - محمد غشام العتيبي:* 
*يبدأ المعهد الصحي للبنات بالدوادمي ابتداء من يوم السبت الموافق 28-5-1427هـ فتح باب القبول وتسجيل الخريجات للثانوية العامة للقسم العلمي وتقديم طلبات الالتحاق بالمعهد حسب التوزيع الآتي:* 
*السبت 28-5-1427هـ للحاصلات على 95 فما فوق* 
*الأحد 29-5-1427هـ للحاصلات على 90 فما فوق* 
*الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ للحاصلات على 85 فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة* 
*الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ للحاصلات على 80 فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة* 
*الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ للحاصلات على 75 فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة.* 
*ذكرت ذلك ل(الجزيرة) الدكتورة صيتة الحارثي مديرة المعهد الصحي للبنات بالدوادمي وأضافت أن شروط القبول أن تكون سعودية الجنسية وحاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة (القسم العلمي) أو مايعادلها 75% وأن تكون خريجة عام 1424ه - 1425ه وما بعدها وأن تكون متفرغة للدراسة وغير مسجلة بكلية أو جامعة اخرى ولم يصدر بحقها فصل من اي جهة حكومية أو تعليمية واجتياز اختبارات القبول التحريرية والمقابلة الشخصية التي تعقد بالمعهد وأن تكون لائقة من الناحية الطبية للعمل بالمجال الصحي بعد التخرج واستيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول. وأضافت الحارثي انه في حالة قبول المتقدمة يجب تقديم اصول الشهادات خلال أسبوعين من اعلان نتائج القبول وفي حالة عدم تقديم كافة المستندات المطلوبة في المدة المحددة يكون القبول لاغياً علما بأن مدة الدراسة سنتان + 6 شهور تدريب ويصرف مكافأة شهرية 595 ريالاً.* 
*واختتمت الحارثي تصريحها أن على الراغبات في الالتحاق بالدراسة بالمعهد مراجعة المعهد في المواعيد المحددة مصطحبة معها صورة آخر مؤهل حصلت عليه مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة دفتر العائلة مع الاصل للمطابقة وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك وأن تكون هذه المستندات ومتطلبات الالتحاق في ملف علاقي وللاستفسار الاتصال على المعهد على الرقم 6421220-01*

----------


## بنت النور

*المعهد الصحي للبنات في المجمعة يعلن بدء القبول*جريدة الجزيرة - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 19 » يبدأ يوم السبت القادم 
المعهد الصحي للبنات في المجمعة يعلن بدء القبول 
** المجمعة - فهد الفهد: 
حدد المعهد الصحي للبنات بمحافظة المجمعة يوم السبت القادم الموافق 28-5-1427هـ بداية للقبول والتسجيل في المعهد الذي سيستمر حتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الثاني من شهر جمادى الآخرة القادم.. وسيكون يوم السبت للحاصلات على 90% فما فوق ويوم الأحد للحاصلات على 85% فما فوق ويوم الاثنين للحاصلات على 80% فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة ويوم الثلاثاء للحاصلات على 78% فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة ويوم الأربعاء آخر أيام التسجيل للحاصلات على 75% فما فوق حسب الأماكن الشاغرة.. ويشترط للقبول في المعهد أن تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية حاصلة على شهادة الثانوية العامة (علوم طبيعية أو تطبيقية) بتقدير (جيد) بحد أدنى وبنسبة 75% حسب الأماكن الشاغرة وفقاً للتدرج النسبي.. وأن تكون من خريجات العام الدراسي 1424-1425هـ وما بعده، مع التفرغ التام للدراسة وأن تكون غير مسجلة في أي مؤسسة تعليمية أخرى.. ولم يصدر بحقها قرار فصل تأديبي من أي جهة تعليمية أخرى.. وأن تكون لائقة من الناحية الطبية للدراسة والعمل في المجال الصحي بعد التخرج.. مع اجتياز الاختبار التحريري والمقابلة الشخصية.. والالتزام بالعمل بعد التخرج في الجهة التي تحددها الوزارة مدة تعادل مدة الدراسة، واستيفاء جميع المستندات اللازمة للقبول وموافقة ولي أمر الطالبة على التحاقها بالمعهد. 
وطلبت إدارة المعهد ممن تتوفر فيها هذه الشروط وترغب الالتحاق بالمعهد إحضار صورة آخر مؤهل مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة من دفتر العائلة مع الأصل للمطابقة وصورة شخصية حديثة واحدة مقاس (4\6) توضع في سند الاستلام وتختم بختم المعهد وتسلم للطالبة.. وكذلك صورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك من الجهة المتخرجة منها.. ويجب على الطالبة تقديم أصل المؤهل خلال أسبوع من إعلان نتائج القبول وفي حال عدم تقديمها لكافة المستندات الإلحاقية المطلوبة خلال هذه المدة يُعتبر القبول لاغياً وترشح بديلة عنها.*

----------


## بنت النور

*فتح باب القبول للطالبات بكليات منطقة الرياض*جريدة الجزيرة - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 148 » اعتباراً من يوم السبت 28-5 
فتح باب القبول للطالبات بكليات منطقة الرياض 
** الرياض - خالد النافع: 
أعلنت إدارة كليات البنات بمنطقة الرياض مواعيد استقبال الطالبات المتقدمات للتسجيل، وقد روعي أن يكون لكل كلية مواعيدها ونِسَبِها الخاصة بها حيث يحكم القبول القدرة الاستيعابية لكل كلية. 
وتهيب إدارة الكليات بالأخوات المتقدمات بالحضور في الموعد والنسبة المحددة. وفي الختام أكدت إدارة الكليات أن القبول سوف يكون فورياً إذا توافرت شروط القبول للطالبة واستيفاؤها الأوراق الخاصة كلها بالقبول. 
أوضح ذلك مدير الإدارة العامة لكليات البنات بالرياض الدكتور عبدالسلام العبدالسلام. 
فيما يأتي الكليات التابعة لإدارة كليات البنات بمنطقة الرياض وعناوينها والأقسام الموجودة بها: 
1- كلية التربية الأقسام العلمية: (انتظام فقط) وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
الرياضيات - النبات - الفيزياء - علوم الحيوان - الكيمياء - الحاسب الآلي. 
2- كلية التربية الأقسام الأدبية: وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
(انتظام): الدراسات الإسلامية - القرآن الكريم وعلومه - اللغة العربية - التاريخ والحضارة - الجغرافية - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
(انتساب): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - التاريخ والحضارة - الجغرافية - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
3- كلية الآداب: وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
(انتظام): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - التاريخ - الجغرافية - المكتبات - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
(انتساب): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - التاريخ - الجغرافية - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
4- كلية التربية لإعداد معلمات المرحلة الابتدائية: وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
(انتظام): القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية - العلوم والرياضيات رياض أطفال. 
(انتساب): القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية والعلوم الاجتماعية. 
5- كلية التربية للاقتصاد المنزلي والتربية الفنية: (انتظام فقط) وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
التغذية وعلوم الأطعمة - الملابس والنسيج - التربية الفنية - سكن وإدارة منزل. 
6- كلية الخدمة الاجتماعية: (انتظام فقط) وتشمل قسم الخدمة الاجتماعية. 
عنوان الكلية: الربوة - شارع عمر بن عبدالعزيز - مخرج (14) خلف أسواق السدحان. 
7- كلية التربية لإعداد المعلمات بمحافظة المزاحمية: وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
(انتظام): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - اللغة الإنجليزية - الرياضيات. 
(انتساب): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
8- كلية التربية بمحافظة حريملاء: وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
(انتظام): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - اللغة الإنجليزية - الرياضيات. 
(انتساب): الدراسات الإسلامية - اللغة العربية - اللغة الإنجليزية. 
9- كلية المجتمع بمحافظة ضرماء: (انتظام فقط) وتشمل الأقسام الآتية: 
الحاسب الآلي. 
الأوراق المطلوبة للقبول 
في كليات البنات 
1- شهادة الثانوية العامة (أصل الشهادة مع صورتين). 
2- صورة ما يثبت الهوية السعودية وإذا كانت الطالبة من أم سعودية وأب غير سعودي فتقدم ما يثبت هوية الأم. 
3- الموافقة الخطية من ولي أمر الطالبة الموضحة في استمارة القبول. 
4- استيفاء استمارة القبول الصادرة عن عمادة القبول والتسجيل لكليات البنات. 
5- إذا كانت الطالبة قادمة من مدينة فيها كلية لا يجوز قبولها في كلية أخرى في مدينة أخرى ما لم تثبت إقامتها الدائمة فيها بإحدى الطرق الآتية: 
أ) إثبات عمل ولي أمر الطالبة. 
ب) تعريف لأحد إخوة الطالبة أو أخواتها من مدارسهن أو جهة عملهن. 
ج) صك إعالة لمن يعولها إذا كان العائل غير الوالد. 
6- توضع أصول الأوراق في ملف بعد استكمال المطلوب مع صورة للأوراق كلها، وتتقدم الطالبة بها في موعد القبول المحدد لنسبتها. 
***** 
الأقسام الأدبية 
كلية الآداب 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 100% 97% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 96.99% 95% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 94.99% 92% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 91.99% 89% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 88.99% 87% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 86.99% 85% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 84.99% 84% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 83.99% 83% انتساب 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 82.99% 82% انتساب 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 81.99% 81% انتساب 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 80.99% 80% انتساب 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 79.99% 75% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 74.99% 70% انتساب 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 69.99% 65% انتساب 
السبت 19-6-1427هـ 64.99% 60% انتساب 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 100% 90% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 89.99% 88% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 87.99% 87% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 86.99% 86% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 85.99% 85% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 84.99% 84% - 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 83.99% 83% - 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 82.99% 82% - 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 81.99% 80% انتساب 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 79.99% 77% انتساب 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 76.99% 74% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 73.99% 70% انتساب 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 69.99% 67% انتساب 
السبت 19-6-1427هـ 66.99% 63% انتساب 
الأحد 20-6-1427هـ 62.99% 60% انتساب 
كلية الخدمة الاجتماعية 
كلية التربية بحريملاء 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100% 98% - 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 97.99% 96% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 95.99% 94% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 93.99% 92% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 91.99% 90% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 89.99% 89% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 88.99% 88% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 87.99% 87% - 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 86.99% 86% - 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 85.99% 85% - 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 84.99% 84% - 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 83.99% 83% - 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 82.99% 82% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 81.99% 81% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 80.99% 80% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100% 95% - 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 94.99% 90% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 89.99% 87% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 86.99% 85% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 84.99% 82% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 81.99% 80% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 79.99% 77% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 76.99% 74% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 73.99% 71% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 70.99% 69% انتساب 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 68.99% 67% انتساب 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 66.99% 65% انتساب 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 64.99% 63% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 62.99% 61% انتساب 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 60.99% 60% انتساب 
كلية التربية للاقتصاد والتربية الفنية 
كلية التربية لإعداد معلمات الابتدائي 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 100% 98% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 97.99% 96% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 95.99% 94% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 93.99% 92% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 91.99% 90% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 89.99% 89% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 88.99% 88% - 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 87.99% 87% - 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 86.99% 86% - 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 85.99% 85% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 84.99% 84% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 83.99% 83% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 82.99% 82% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 81.99% 81% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
السبت 19-6-1427هـ 80.99% 80% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 100% 90% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 89.99% 87% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 86.99% 86% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 85.99% 85% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 84.99% 84% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 83.99% 83% يؤخذ أصل الشهادة في حالة توافر المقاعد 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 82.99% 81% انتساب 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 80.99% 79% انتساب 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 78.99% 77% انتساب 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 76.99% 75% انتساب 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 74.99% 73% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 72.99% 71% انتساب 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 70.99% 69% انتساب 
السبت 19-6-1427هـ 68.99% 66% انتساب 
الأحد 20-6-1427هـ 65.99% 60% انتساب 
كلية التربية لإعداد المعلمات بالمزاحمية 
كلية المجتمع بضرماء 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100% 95% - 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 94.99% 90% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 89.99% 88% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 87.99% 86% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 85.99% 84% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 83.99% 82% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 81.99% 80% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 79.99% 78% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 77.99% 76% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 75.99% 74% في حالة توافر مقاعد أو منتسبة 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 73.99% 72% انتساب 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 71.99% 70% انتساب 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 69.99% 67% انتساب 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 66.99% 64% انتساب 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 63.99% 60% انتساب 
السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100% 96% - 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 95.99% 92% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 92.99% 91% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 90.99% 89% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 89.99% 88% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 87.99% 86% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 85.99% 84% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 83.99% 82% - 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 81.99% 80% - 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 79.99% 77% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
السبت 12-6-1427هـ 76.99% 74% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأحد 13-6-1427هـ 73.99% 70% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 69.99% 67% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 66.99% 64% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 63.99% 60% في حالة توافر مقاعد 
الأقسام العلمية 
اليوم التاريخ من إلى ملاحظات 
السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100% 98% - 
الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 97.99% 96% - 
الاثنين 30-5-1427هـ 95.99% 94% - 
الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 93.99% 93% - 
الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 92.99% 92% - 
السبت 5-6-1427هـ 91.99% 91% - 
الأحد 6-6-1427هـ 90.99% 90% - 
الاثنين 7-6-1427هـ 89.99% 89% - 
الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 88.99% 88% - 
الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 87.99% 87% -*

----------


## بنت النور

*برامج دبلوم في عمادة خدمة المجتمع بكليات البنات*جريدة الرياض - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 64 » برامج دبلوم في عمادة خدمة المجتمع بكليات البنات


كتب - راشد السكران:
    أوضحت عمادة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر بالوكالة المساعدة للشؤون التعليمية بوكالة كليات البنات عن فتح باب التسجيل للطالبات الحاصلات على شهادة الثانوية العامة في برامج الدبلوم التي تهدف الى توفير كوادر وطنية مؤهلة اكاديميا للالتحاق بسوق العمل في تخصصات يحتاجها قطاع تعليم البنات وتتوافق مع احتياجات التنمية كما ان بعض هذه البرامج تعتبر الاولى من نوعها الموجهة للفتيات مثل برامج الدبلوم الفني والمهني وهي فرصة للتعليم لمن حالت ظروفهن في السابق من الالتحاق بالتعليم لما بعد الثانوي. وسيكون التسجيل في مقر الوكالة المساعدة للشؤون التعليمية في البرامج الآتية: دبلوم الحاسب الآلي «برمجة» - دبلوم الحاسب الآلي «شبكات» - دبلوم تقنية ادارة «سكرتير تنفيذي» - دبلوم إعداد معلمات اللغة الانجليزية للمرحلة الابتدائية لخريجات البكالوريوس - دبلوم التسويق وادارة المبيعات - دبلوم تأهيلي عام للغة الانجليزية للمرحلة الابتدائية لخريجات البكالوريوس - دبلوم التسويق وادارة المبيعات - دبلوم تأهيلي عام للغة الانجليزية لخريجات الثانوية العامة الدورة التأهيلية للغة الانجليزية لخريجات الثانوية العامة - دبلوم تربوي لإعداد معلمات اللغة الانجليزية للمرحلة الابتدائية لخريجات اقسام اللغة الانجليزية من الكليات غير التربوية - برنامج اللغة العربية لغير الناطقين بها - دبلوم التلاوة والتجويد - برنامج دبلوم الصحافة. 
ودعت عميدة خدمة المجتمع والتعليم المستمر بالوكالة المساعدة للشؤون التعليمية بوكالة كليات البنات الكدتورة مضاوي حمد الهطلاني كل من لديها الرغبة في التسجيل في احد البرامج التقدم الى مقر العمادة ي حي الربوة - شارع الأمير فواز بن عبدالعزيز المتفرع من طريق النهضة وللاستفسار يمكن الاتصال على (4921475).

----------


## بنت النور

*مستشفى القوات**بدء القبول في برامج الدبلوم الصحية بمركز الدراسات الصحية في مستشفى القوات*جريدة الرياض - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 175 » بدء القبول في برامج الدبلوم الصحية بمركز الدراسات الصحية في مستشفى القوات المسلحة بالرياض


كتب - سليمان الزعير:
    أعلن مركز الدراسات الصحية بمستشفى القوات المسلحة بالرياض عن بدء القبول لبرامج الدبلوم الصحية للطلاب والطالبات لبرامج الدبلومات الصحية للطلاب والطالبات وذلك وفق الشروط التالية: ٭ أن يكون المتقدم/ المتقدمة سعودي الجنسية. 
٭ شهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي بمعدل لا يقل عن (85٪) ومعدل (60٪) لامتحان القياس. 
٭ أن يكون من خريجي العام الدراسي الحالي 1427ه أو العام الدراسي السابق 1426ه. 
٭ اجتياز امتحان القبول في مواد العلوم الأساسية واللغة الانجليزية التي يعقدها المركز. 
٭ اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية والفحص الطبي. 
وأكدت إدارة مركز الدراسات الصحية على الراغبين بالتقدم إكمال استمارة التسجيل عن طريق الرابط الخاص بالمركز على الموقع الإلكتروني: www.Rkh.MED.Sa علماً بأن آخر موعد لاستقبال الطلبات نهاية دوام الثلاثاء 1/6/1427ه وسوف يتم إعلان أرقام تسجيل المقبولين والمقبولات مبدئياً يوم السبت 5/6/1427ه على نفس الموقع الإلكتروني. 
وسيتم اجراء اختبارات القبول ابتداء من يوم الاثنين 7/6/1427ه وفق جدول يمكن الحصول عليه من الموقع الإلكتروني للمركز.

----------


## بنت النور

*بدء التسجيل في جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية في 19 تخصصاً حتى تاريخ 1/8*الوطن السعودية - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 138 » *بدء التسجيل في جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية في 19 تخصصاً حتى تاريخ 1/8* 
*الدمام: غازي عاشور*
أعلنت جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية في الدمام عن بدء استلام طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة لخريجي الثانوية العامة وحملة الدبلوم للفصل الدراسي القادم حتى تاريخ 1/8/2006م، سواء بالانضمام الجزئي أو الكلي أو المحولين من جامعة وكليات أخرى لإكمال دراستهم في إحدى كليات الجامعة الثلاث التي تضم كلية الهندسة وتقنية المعلومات، وكلية العلوم الإدارية وتوفر 19 تخصصاً علمياً.
وحددت الجامعة شروط القبول لدى كلياتها المختلفة بتعبئة الطلب إلكترونياً من خلال موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت www.pme.edu.sa حيث يتم تحديد موعد المقابلة الشخصية والتي على ضوئها يتم تحديد قبول الطالب أو الطالبة.
وأوضحت الجامعة في بيان لها أمس، أن كافة الطلبة الملتحقين بالجامعة سيلتحقون في السنة التحضيرية لدراسة اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات ومهارات الدراسة باستثناء الحاصلين على درجة اللغة الإنجليزية TOEFL، حيث يتم إعفاؤهم من دراسة السنة التحضيرية ويلتحقون مباشرة بالتخصصات المتاحة في كليات الجامعة واللغة الإنجليزية ليست شرطاً لقبول طلاب الثانوية العامة إذ تقوم الجامعة ومن خلال السنة التحضيرية بتأهيل الطلاب على إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية ليتمكنوا من مواصلة دراستهم في الجامعة.
من جانبه، أكد مدير الجامعة الدكتور عيسى الأنصاري في بيان له أمس، أن الجامعة اتخذت أحدث المفاهيم العالمية للإدارة العلمية التعليمية إذ سيكون الطالب محور التعليمية، حيث تتم تنمية معارفه ومهاراته من خلال توفير بيئة تعليمية وليست تدريسية تقوم على أنشطة لتحقيق نواتج تعليمية وتحولات إيجابية في شخصية الطالب ويتم قياسها من خلال التقييم القائم على الأداء.

----------


## بنت النور

*جامعة الطائف تبدأ استقبال بيانات الطلاب والطالبات عبر الإنترنت*جريدة عكاظ - 2006-06-20 - « عدد القراء 329 » جامعة الطائف تبدأ استقبال بيانات الطلاب والطالبات عبر الإنترنت 
** الطائف - فهد الثبيتي: 
تبدأ جامعة الطائف استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بأقسامها بالنسبة للطلاب والطالبات اعتباراً من 14 -6 - 1427هـ حتى 19-6 - 1427هـ وذلك عبر موقع الجامعة على الشبكة العنكبوتية الإنترنت www.tu.edu.sa وذلك بتسجيل الرغبات بعد تسجيل كل البيانات عن الطالب والطالبة. 
وأوضح وكيل جامعة الطائف الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد الكريم العبادي بأن القبول سيكون بحسب الأمكنة الشاغرة، وقال في تصريح ل (الجزيرة): في حال اكتمال الأعداد المطلوبة للقسم بالنسبة لأصحاب النسب الأعلى فإن ذلك يدل على اكتفاء القسم من نفس النسبة ونفس التاريخ وبين أنه سيتم استقبال الملفات للطلاب والطالبات اعتباراً من يوم الأحد 2- 6 - 1427ه وذلك على النحو التالي: 
بالنسبة للطلاب - الأحد 2- 6 (من 88% حتى 85%) ويوم الاثنين 21-6 (من 84.5 % حتى 83%) ويوم الثلاثاء 22 - 6 (من 82.5 % حتى 81%) ويوم الأربعاء 23 ـ 6 (من 80.5 % حتى 79% ) ويوم السبت 26 ـ 6 (من 78.5 % حتى 77%) أما بالنسبة للطالبات فسيبدأ تسليم ملفاتهم يوم الأحد 2- 6 والمخصص لصاحبات النسب (من 98% حتى 95% ) ويوم الاثنين 21 ـ 6 (من 94 % حتى 92 %) ويوم الثلاثاء 22- 6 ( من 91% حتى 89% ) ويوم الأربعاء 23- 6 (من 88.5 حتى 88 فأكثر) ويوم السبت 26 - 6 (من 87.7 فأكثر حتى 87 فأكثر).وأهاب وكيل الجامعة الدكتور العبادي بجميع الطلاب والطالبات التقيد بمواعيد تسليم الملفات على حسب النسب وفقاً للأيام المذكورة، مؤكداً أنه لن يتم قبول تسليم الملف إلا بعد تسجيل البيانات عبر الإنترنت والمصحوبة بالقسم المرغوب الالتحاق به.*

----------


## بنت النور

*تحديد نسب القبول ومواعيد التقديم في كلية التربية بالمجمعة*جريدة الجزيرة - 2006-06-21 - « عدد القراء 58 » تحديد نسب القبول ومواعيد التقديم في كلية التربية بالمجمعة 
** المجمعة - صالح الدهش: 
حددت كلية التربية بالمجمعة نسبة القبول في الكلية خلال فترة التقديم التي تبدأ من السبت 28-5- 1427هـ حتى 16-6-1427هـ. 
ذكر ذلك مساعد مدير التربية والتعليم بمحافظة المجمعة مير عام كليات البنات بالمحافظة الاستاذ عبدالله بن محمد العبد الجبار وهي وفق ما يلي: 
**** 
الأسبوع - الأيام - النسبة 
الأسبوع الاول السبت 28-5-1427هـ 100%حتى 96% 
الأسبوع الاول الأحد 29-5-1427هـ 95% حتى 93% 
الأسبوع الاول الأثنين 30-5-1427هـ 92% حتى 90% 
الأسبوع الاول الثلاثاء 1-6-1427هـ 89% إلى 88% 
الأسبوع الاول الأربعاء 2-6-1427هـ 87% حتى 86% 
الأسبوع الثاني السبت 5-6-1427هـ 85%حتى 84% 
الأسبوع الثاني الأحد6-6-1427هـ 83%حتى 82% 
الأسبوع الثاني الأثنين 7-6-1427هـ 81%حتى 80% 
الأسبوع الثاني الثلاثاء 8-6-1427هـ 79%حتى 78% 
الأسبوع الثاني الأربعاء 9-6-1427هـ 77%حتى 76% 
الأسبوع الثاث السبت 12-6-1427هـ 75%حتى 74% 
الأسبوع الثالث الأحد13-6-1427هـ 75%حتى 74% 
الأسبوع الثالث الاثنين 14-6-1427هـ 71%حتى 87% 
الأسبوع الثالث الثلاثاء 15-6-1427هـ 69%حتى 65% 
الأسبوع الثالث الأربعاء 16-6-1427هـ 64%حتى 60%*

----------


## بنت النور

*جامعة الملك فيصل*0000-00-00 « عدد القراء 81 »جامعة الملك فيصل 
يبدأ استقبال للمتقدمين والمتقدمات للدراسة بالكليات الصحية بجامعة الملك فيصل بكل من الأحساء والدمام للعام الجامعي 1427/1428ه اعتبارا من اليوم الاثنين وحتى نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء وذلك على النحو التالي: 
أولاً: كلية الطب بالدمام: 
تخصص الطب والجراحة (طلاب وطالبات): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90٪ وفقاً للجدول التالي: 
ثانياً: كلية طب الأسنان بالدمام (طلاب فقط): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90٪ وفقاً للجدول التالي: 
ثالثاً: كلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية بالدمام (طلاب وطالبات): 
يشترط للمتقدمين والمتقدمات لهذه الكلية الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90٪ وسوف يكون التقديم وفقاً للجدول التالي: 
رابعاً: كلية التمريض بالدمام (طالبات فقط): 
ويشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 85٪ . 
ويمكن للراغبات التقديم في جميع أيام التسجيل والتي تبدأ من اليوم الاثنين وحتى يوم الأربعاء. 

خامساً: كلية الطب بالاحساء: 
تخصص الطب والجراحة (طلاب وطالبات): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة 
ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90٪ وفقاً للجدول التالي:- 
سادساً: كلية الصيدلة الإكلينيكية بالأحساء (طلاب فقط): 
يشترط الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة قسم العلوم الطبيعية بنسبة عامة ونسبة خاصة لا تقل عن 90٪ وفقاً للجدول التالي: 
سابعاً: المستندات المطلوبة 
1- صورة من استمارة الثانوية العامة. 
2- إحضار بطاقة الأحوال المدنية للطلاب وبطاقة العائلة للطالبات. 
3- صورة شمسية مقاس 2*3 للطلاب. 
4- صورة شمسية مقاس 2*3 للطالبات (تقدم لأقسام الطالبات).

----------

